# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Φύτρα για παπαγάλους

## jk21

μερικοι σποροι που ειναι απο τους πιο συχνα χρησιμοποιουμενους στο εξωτερικο στη διατροφη των παπαγαλων ως βλαστημενοι σποροι (φυτρα ) Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας


*mung beans -  ΡΟΒΙΤΣΑ* 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mung_bean


*adzouki  beans    -μικρο κοκκινο φασολι*




http://www.adzuki.com/nutrition.html



*buckwheat -Φαφοπυρο* 





http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...dspice&dbid=11

----------


## jamie

Οι σπόροι με φύτρο είναι μια άριστη τροφή για τα πουλιά σας. Όπως jk21 παρουσιάζει, υπάρχουν πολλοί σπόροι και κόκκοι να διαλέξετε. Αν έχετε ένα βιο κατάστημα κοντά στο σπίτι σας, μπορείτε να αγοράσετε πολλά σπόρους εκεί. 

Επίσης, μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε βλαστάνοντες σπόρους από το petshop. Αυτή είναι μια καλή δοκιμή για να δούμε αν οι σπόροι είναι φρέσκο. Εάν οι σπόροι δεν φυτρώνουν, τότε δεν είναι φρέσκο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Οι σπόροι με φύτρο είναι μια άριστη τροφή για τα πουλιά σας. Όπως jk21 παρουσιάζει, υπάρχουν πολλοί σπόροι και κόκκοι να διαλέξετε. Αν έχετε ένα βιο κατάστημα κοντά στο σπίτι σας, μπορείτε να αγοράσετε πολλά σπόρους εκεί. 
> 
> Επίσης, μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε βλαστάνοντες σπόρους από το petshop. Αυτή είναι μια καλή δοκιμή για να δούμε αν οι σπόροι είναι φρέσκο. Εάν οι σπόροι δεν φυτρώνουν, τότε δεν είναι φρέσκο.


Καλή επισήμανση Jamie.  :winky:

----------


## maria ps

έβαλα σήμερα άλφα άλφα στο νερό αφού τους ξέβγαλα κάτω από την βρύση.
ξεβγάζω και ξαναβάζω στο μπωλ με το νερό σύμφωνα με τον χρόνο του πίνακα. μετά τον χρόνο αυτό, ξεβγάζω αλλά στο ενδιάμεσο χωρίς νερό στο μπωλ. ελπίζω να κατάλαβα σωστά

----------


## jk21

ναι μαρια ,μετα το χρονο μουλιασματος και επιετα απο καθε ξεπλυμα δεν αφηνουμε νερο.στραγγιζουμε

*σορρυ αν καθυστερησα , τωρα το ειδα το ποστ

----------


## maria ps

> *σορρυ αν καθυστερησα , τωρα το ειδα το ποστ


  :Big Grin:  να μην επαναληφθεί χα χα (πριν λίγες ώρες ρώτησα Δημήτρη)
ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα ενημερώσω για την εξέλιξη πρώτη φορά το κάνω

----------


## jk21

ωπ ,νομιζα ελεγε 12 του μηνα.δεν επιασε ο καφες  :Big Grin:  

μαρια κανε το με το σουρωτηρι .γινεται πιο ευκολα ,παρα με το πουγκι  :winky:  

* περιγραφω τη διαδικασια στο αρθρακι

----------


## maria ps

α ευχαριστώ πολύ ναι φαίνεται ευκολότερο. τώρα στο επόμενο ξέβγαλμα θα  το κάνω έτσι.
εσύ δίνεις τακτικά Δημήτρη? τους αρέσει?

----------


## jk21

αν προκειται για φυτρα λιπαρων σπορων του διαιτολογιου των καναρινιων  που υπαρχουν και στο μιγμα των ξηρων σπορων  δινω για διαστημα 4 ημερων 2 φορες το μηνα αυτο τον καιρο στην αυγοτροφη τους κυριως αναμικτο οπου θα αυξηθει το χειμωνα οσο το κρυο μεγαλωνει.παραλληλα τις αντιστοιχες μερες δινω αραιωμενους ξερους σπορους με κεχρι ή σκετο κεχρι.να τονισω οτι σαν φυτρα οι σποροι αυτοι μειωνουν αρκετα τα λιπαρα τους και αυξανουν τα αμινοξεα τους σε ποσοστοση.την περιοδο της πτεροροιας δινω  σχεδον καθε μερα ειτε ροβιτσα  ειτε κινοα ειτε αμαρανθο.οι 2 τελευταιοι σποροι περα απο το καλο ποσοστο πρωτεινης και κυριως ποιοτητας της σε ειδη αμινοξεων ,ειναι χαμηλοτεροι σε λιπαρα απο το κεχρι (ειναι αμυλουχοι σποροι)  και δινονται χωρις φοβο παχυνσης .στην προετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη δινω φυτρα σιταριου που εχουν πολυ βιταμινη ε ,ψευδαργυρο και αργινινη που βοηθουν τη γονιμοτητα  επισης χωρις περιορισμο στις ημερες αρκει να εχω ετοιμα.τοτε λογω και της αυξησης της συχνοτητας χορηγησης αυγοτροφης δινω παντα αναμικτα.δεν δινω ροβιτσα γιατι περιεχει σαν ειδος σογιας που ειναι (πρασινη σογια ) φυτικα οιστρογονα που μειωνουν λιμπιντο και γονιμοτητα στα αρσενικα.οδο εχουμε ξεχωρα τα θηλυκα μπορουμε να δινουμε εκει ελευθερα.στην αναπτυξη των νεοσσων επισης καθημερινα χορηγω μεσω αυγοτροφης ειτε φυτρα κινοα ειτε αμαρανθου που ειναι ακομη πιο μικροσκοπικος απο το κινοα με παρομοια θρεπτικη αξια.

με λιγα λογια τα φυτρα ειναι φρεσκια τροφη που θρεπτικα ειναι ανωτερη απο τους ξερους σπορους.δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ,ισα ισα ειναι θετικη η καθημερινη χορηγηση χαμηλων σε λιπαρα σπορων σε φυτρα(κινοα,αμαρανθος,σιτα  ι) ενω θελει παραλληλη μειωση σε λιπαρους ξηρους σπορους ,η χορηγηση φυτρων των αντιστοιχων λιπαρων σπορων (νιζερ,κανναβουρι,λιναροσπ  ρος,περιλλα)


σε  καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να προσεχουμε τη συνολικη ποσοτητα τροφης που χορηγουμε γιατι και στις αμυλουχες τροφες με χαμηλα λιπαρα αν δεν υπαρχει το περιβαλλον καταναλωσης των θερμιδων που δινουν (στενα κλουβια,ζεστος καιρος) ,τελικα μετα απο καποιες ωρες οι υδατανθρακες (αμυλο) μετατρεπονται στον οργανισμο σε λιπος  :: 

*απο τους εικονιζομενους πιο πανω πανω σπορους το φαγοπυρο ειναι αμυλουχος ,ενω τα <<φασολακια >> εχουν ισομερη σχεδον  σημαντικη ποσοστητα πρωτεινης ,αμυλου  και λιπους

----------


## jk21

να συμπληρωσω (μια που το ποστ αφορα την διατροφη των παπαγαλων) οτι  καταλληλοι σποροι για φυτρα  (δημητριακα και οσπρια) που απο οτι ειδα δινετε στα πουλια σας μαγειρεμενους ειναι οι φακες http://www.vita.gr/html/ent/009/ent.2009.asp
και τα ρεβυθια  με συσταση κοντινη στη ροβιτσα  και 
το ρυζι (καφε  -αναποφλοιωτο)  σαν προταση αμυλουχα με χαμηλα λιπαρα
http://www.sproutpeople.com/seed/rice.html
http://www.philrice.gov.ph/index.php...d=347&Itemid=2
http://radishboy.blogspot.com/2008/0...rown-rice.html

----------


## maria ps

Πολύ αξιόλογες πληροφορίες ευχαριστούμε πολύ!! αν και ντρέπομαι να ομολογήσω μερικούς σπόρους ούτε καν τους γνωρίζω μεγάλη γυναίκα. που τους βρίσκεις? σε καταστήματα βιολογικών? γιατί το αλφα αλφα σε τέτοιο το βρήκα εγώ.ελπίζω να μην σε εξόντωσα με τις ερωτήσεις. ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## jk21

ναι μαρια στα βιολογικα.παντως σημερα βρηκα  μη βιολογικη ροβιτσα  και βιολογικο αμαρανθο χυμα στο http://www.bahar.gr στο κεμτρο στην ευρυπιδου .το αλφα αλφα ειναι πολυ καλος σπορος αλλα λιγο ακριβουτσικος νομιζω  :Happy:  

* βαλε στο google στις* εικονες* το ονομα του σπορου που θες και σχεδον παντα βρισκεις φωτο του  :winky:

----------


## maria ps

να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν θυμάμαι πόσο κάνει γιατί είχα ψάξει και τον είχα βρεί προ πολλών μηνών όταν είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει τα άρθρα σου στο petbirds. δεν αξιώθηκα όμως τότε να τους βάλω και τώρα που ξαναδιάβασα ενεργοποιήθηκε η διάθεση μέσα μου.   :Happy:  έψαξα πολύ εδώ στην γειτονιά μου τότε μόνο σ ενα κατάστημα βιολογικών *prasino* τα βρήκα, είναι σε συσκευασία 125γρ. και είναι εισαγόμενοι  http://www.sonnentor.com" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;.

----------


## maria ps

έβαλα μόνο την μισή ποσότητα γιατί είνα πολύ μικρούτσικοι σπόροι και σκέφτηκα μην μείνουν και χαλάσουν. πίσω η συσκευασία έχει οδηγίες αλλά εγώ αποφάσισα ν ακολουθήσω αυτές που δίνεις εσύ και ο πίνακας της παραπομπής σου.
οι οδηγίες που γράφει ο μεταφραστής του εισαγωγέα είναι οι εξής:
_μουλιάζετε 4-6ώρες τους σπόρους, ξεπλένετε και τοποθετείτε σε καθαρό βάζο για φύτρα. Αφήνετε 2μέρες να βλαστήσουν στο σκοτάδι και κατόπιν 4-6μέρες να ριζώσουν σε φως. Τα φύτρα δεν πρέπει να βρίσκονται σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία ιδανική 20C , να κρατούνται σε υγρασία και όχι απευθείας σε ηλιακό φως.Δύο φορές την ημέρα ξεπλένετε και ποτίζετε._ 
η συσκευασία είναι 120γρ. όχι 125γρ έκανα λάθος πριν
για να δούμε αν τους τιμήσουν τα πουλάκια μου, μετά θα βάλω και τους μεγαλύτερους θα γίνω φυτρο παραγωγός πορώθηκα  :Happy:  "ψήνω" και τον γιό μου να τους βάζω στην σαλάτα

----------


## jk21

ισως να ειναι πιο ευκολα στο μουλιασμα ,να θελουνε λιγοτερο χρονο.σημαντικο αυτο που γραφει να μην υπαρχει φως .τα αλλα κανε τα οπως τα γραφω στο αρθρο.δοκιμασε ροβιτσα .για παπαγαλους επειδη δεν ειναι μικροσκοπικος σπορος ειναι  μια χαρα .στο μπαχαρ εχει 2 το κιλο.στα βιολογικα σχεδον 2 το μισοκιλο.φυτρωνει πανευκολα.την δινεις ή σκετη ή μεσα στην αυγοτροφη που εχω στο αρθρο ή πιο απλα αλλα ιδανικα ανακατευοντας την σε <<γρηγορη>> αυγοτροφη  που εχει γινει με 2 δαχτυλα φρυγανια και ενα αυγο (ή δυο ασπραδια  για πιο διαιτης) τριμμενα στο μουλτι.λιγο πιο νοστιμη γινεται αν αντι φρυγανια τριψεις λιγα μπισκοτα  τυπου << πτι -μπερ>> ή  τυπου << digestive>> (εχουν και ολικης αλευρι λιγο μεσα αυτα) σε υψος 2 δακτυλα και παλι στο μουλτι.προσοχη αν βαλεις μπισκοτα ειναι πιο παχυντικα.οχι συχνα

----------


## jk21

εδω λεει για 8 ωρες μουλιασμα παντως http://www.omofagia.com/ChartForSprouts.html

βεβαια λεει και 24 ωρες για ροβιτσα αλλα και κει 8 ωρες φτανουν

----------


## maria ps

σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη μου, είναι πολύτιμες οι συμβουλές σου, ελπίζω να μην σε επιβαρύνω .
τα ασπράδια ενοχοποιούνται για αλλεργίες δεν τα φοβόμαστε στα πουλιά?
θα δώσω αυτά τώρα που είναι και η πρώτη μου φορά και στην συνέχεια θα εμπλουτίσω την διατροφή τους με τις συμβουλές σου.

----------


## jk21

ηθελα να σου το γραψω και νωριτερα που το ανεφερες ξανα αλλα ξεχασα: φυσικα και δεν με επιβαρυνεις.ετσι κι αλλιως οτι γραφουμε ειναι για ολους ,οχι μονο για σενα ή εμενα.περαν τουτου με θεματα που αφορουν την βελτιωση της διατροφης των πουλιων μας ειμαι γνωστη ψωναρα  :Big Grin:   ενιοτε τεινων και σε ξερόλα  ::  

αν το ασπραδι προκαλλουσε αλλεργιες τοτε ολες οι ετοιμες και μη  αυγοτροφες θα προκαλουσαν επισης.το ασπραδι ειναι καθαρη ζωικη πρωτεινη( με την μεγαλυτερη απορροφηση απο τους ζωικους οργανισμους  σε σχεση με καθε αλλο πρωτεινουχο τροφιμο-υψηλης βιολογικης αξιας δηλαδη)και νερο.
το τιπ αυτο, της αφαιρεσης του κροκου ειναι οτι πρεπει και για τη διατροφη των λευκων  καναρινιων στην περιοδο της πτερροροιας οπου οι πρωτεινες ειναι αναγκαιες αλλα απαγορευνται χρωστικες που ο κροκος εχει (καροτονοειδη) και μπορει να τα << βαψουνε >>

----------


## jk21

μια επισημανση : το alfalfa εχει αρκετα φυτοοιστρογονα.αυτο ειναι καλο για θηλυκα καθε ειδους και οχι καλο για αρσενικα αν το εχουν πολυ συχνα τη διατροφη τους(πτωση λιμπιντο,μειωση γονιμοτητας).αρα στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης δεν δινουμε καθολου 2-3 μηνες πριν στα αρσενικα ενω χορηγουμε με ανεση στα θηλυκα αφου ρυθμιζουν το ορμονικο τους συστημα.

* με μεγαλη μου εκπληξη διαβαζω οτι ο κατα τα αλλα τελειος λιναροσπορος συγκαταλεγεται και αυτος σε αυτα τα τροφιμα με πολλα φυτοοιστρογονα  http://www.iatronet.gr/article.asp?art_id=6547

----------


## maria ps

είναι οφ αλλά στο βιβλίο που βρήκα για την αλσήνη λέει για τον λιναρόσπορο: ξέροντας πως ο λιναρόσπορος και ο μαρουλόσπορος είναι ευκοίλιοι δεν ταίζετε παρά σε μικρές ποσότητες και ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις
ευχαριστώ πολύ για το αλφααλφα

----------


## jk21

στα καλα ετοιμα συσκευασμενα  μιγματα μαρια , ο λιναροσπορος ειναι σιγουρα  μεσα ,οχι βεβαια σε ποσοτητα πανω απο 5% συνηθως.ειναι πλουσιος σε λιπαρα οξεα που ειναι χρησιμα και για την γονιμοτητα (σε αντιθεση με τα φυτοοιστρογονα του) αλλα και στη δημιουργια και ποιοτητα του πτερωματος και την στιλπνότητά του

----------


## maria ps

λοιπόν 12 Νοεμβρίου έβαλα τον άλφα άλφα σε νερό σήμερα που τον ξέβγαλα είδα πως έχει πετάξει δηλαδή την 3η μέρα. στον πίνακα λέει 5μέρες άρα σε 2 μέρες θα έχει φτάσει στο πλήρες μήκος του
ιδού και φωτό

----------


## maria ps

σας βάζω σημερινές φωτογραφίες της βλαστησης του alfalfa.
τα περίπου 60γρ. που έβαλα τα βλέπω τώρα μεγάλη ποσότητα παρ' όλο που θα την δώσω σε 4budgies, 2cockatiels & 1 rosella, 1kakariki.
στις 4-5μέρες που διατηρείται στο ψυγείο δεν νομίζω να καταναλωθεί. 
το δοκίμασα η γεύση του είναι σαν ωμό κουκί, φρέσκο φασολάκι , κάτι τέτοιο.
αναρρωτιέμαι θα μπορούσα να την δώσω και στα ψαράκια μου?

επίσης προβληματίζομαι να τα βάλω από σήμερα στο ψυγείο ή να τα αφήσω στο βάζο μία μέρα ακόμα?
αν τα βάλω στο ψυγείο να τοποθετησω χαρτί κουζίνας στον πάτο του σκεύους για να αποφύγω την γλίτσα του στραγγίσματος?
ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πολυ ωραιο αποτελεσμα...
Μετα απο ποσες μερες θα το δωσεις...
Σκεφτομαι και εγω να κανω κατι τετοιο αυριο...  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

οπως θα δεις και εδω
http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/v...roducts/2302/2
(βαζοντας σαν serving size τα 100gr ) τα 92.8 γρ ειναι νερο (στον πινακα που λεει <<others>>) 
δηλαδη μονο 7.2 γρ ειναι ξηρα τροφη.οποτε μην ανηχυχεις απο θεμα θερμιδων .δωσε να φανε οσο θελουνε διατηρωντας τα παραλληλα σε γυαλινο μπολακι στο ψυγειο ,απλα στραγγιζοντας τα καπως πρωτα.δωσε αυριο το πρωι να φανε αλλα τα υπολοιπα κρατα  για να αναπτυχθουν λιγο ακομα μεχρι το μεσημερι.σκεψου οτι πετανε και πρασινο φυτρο που δεν εχει βγει ακομα.δεν χρειαζεται βεβαια να περιμενεις να μεγαλωσουν .αυριο φτανει.μην δινεις για λιγες μερες αν θες αλλους σπορους .αν προσεξεις στα υπολοιπα 7.2γρ τα 4 ειναι πρωτεινες ,2.1 υδατανθρακες και μολις 0.7 λιπαρα .αν δεις και τα λιπαρα οξεα καθως και τις βιταμινες και τα μεταλλικα στοιχεια που περιεχονται μακαρι να τρωγανε που λεει ο λογος καθε μερα τετοια  :Happy:  
* δεν υπαρχει φοβος διαρροιας .θα φανε οσο μπορουν μην ανησυχεις
* νομιζω οτι μπορεις να τα κρατησεις και σε μεριδες στην καταψηξη αλλα δεν αξιζει τον κοπο.οτι φανε 5 μερες και μετα στοπ

να και οι ροβιτσες μου πριν λιγο.με χαρα περιμενω και απο αλλα παιδια με δικες τους φωτο να μπουνε << στο χορο >>  :Happy:   τα πουλακι αξιζουν λιγο κοπο (ελαχιστος ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα) παραπανω απο εμας!!!

----------


## maria ps

α πολύ ωραίες και οι ροβίτσες. τις δοκίμασες?
ναι αξίζει τον κόπο και σ ευχαριστώ που μας έβαλες σ αυτό το καλό "λούκι".
να φτιάξεις κι εσύ  Σταύρο είναι αρκετά εύκολο

----------


## jk21

.....  εδω εχω δοκιμασει αυγοτροφη   :Embarrassment:   τις ροβιτσες θα αφηνα  :Big Grin:  

μολις βρηκα και κατι ενδιαφερον για τα φυτρα φακης .ενω η κανονικη φακη ειναι φουλ σε λυσινη αλλα φτωχη στο θειικο αμινοξυ μεθειονινη που μαζι  συστηνουν ζωικο ιστο (πχ στο φτερωμα) αν μετατραπει σε φυτρα αυξανει σημαντικα η μεθειονινη και μετατρεπεται σε πληρη πρωτεινη πια 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lentil

<<  Nutritional value and health benefits
Lentils contain high levels of proteins, including the essential amino acids isoleucine and lysine, and are an essential source of inexpensive protein in many parts of the world for those who adhere to a vegetarian diet or cannot afford meat.[2] Lentils are deficient in two essential amino acids, methionine and cystine.[3] However, sprouted lentils contain sufficient levels of all essential amino acids, including methionine and cystine.[4]
Apart from a high level of proteins, lentils also contain dietary fiber, folate, vitamin B1, and minerals. Red (or pink) lentils contain a lower concentration of fiber than green lentils (11% rather than 31%).[5] Health magazine has selected lentils as one of the five healthiest foods.[6] Lentils are often mixed with grains, such as rice, which results in a complete protein dish.
[edit] Iron content
Lentils are one of the best vegetable sources of iron. This makes them an important part of a vegetarian diet, and useful for preventing iron deficiency. Iron is particularly important for adolescents and pregnant women, whose requirements for it are increased.[7]  >>

----------


## maria ps

και είναι το πιο εύκολο ίσως επειδή το έχουμε κάνει πολλάκις.τους έχεις δώσει εσύ φακές? τις τρώνε?

----------


## jk21

οχι ,δεν εχω δοκιμασει.μικρος θυμαμαι καναμε στο βαμβακι τοτε  :Happy:

----------


## jamie

Οι σπόροι με φύτρο ματιά τέλειος, όλοι

----------


## maria ps

Σήμερα τα φύτρα μου δεν παρουσίασαν μεγάλη εξέλιξη, ελάχιστα πρασίνισαν και θα τα αφήσω και σήμερα στο βάζο μήπως και αύριο έχω περισσότερη πρασινάδα.
Το πρωί έδωσα στα budgies  και τα cockatiel (δεν πήγα γραφείο για να προσφέρω στα άλλα) αλλά η απογοήτευση ήταν μεγάλη. Τζίφος! Ούτε τα αρσενικά μπατζάκια που δοκιμάζουν τα πάντα δεν δοκίμασαν. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που επιθυμώ να κάνουν πρασινάδα.
Σας βάζω και σημερινή φωτό και θα σας ενημερώσω
φιλικά μαρία
Υ.Γ. Δυστυχώς δεν δέχεται άλλη φωτογραφία

----------


## jk21

μαρια ανακατεψε τα στην αυγοτροφη ,θα τα προτιμησουνε.μου κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση   :sad:  

πως τους τα προσφερες ;σε τι σκευος και τι ποσοστητα;

----------


## maria ps

στα κοκατίλ έχω μεταλλικές ταίστρες (ξέρεις αυτές των παπαγάλων), έχω δύο.
έβαλα στην μία και άργησα να βάλω την δεύτερη με τους σπόρους για να ξεκινήσουν μ αυτά.
ο αρσενικός καθόταν στην χαραγή του σκεύους σαν χαζό κοιτούσε και δεν έτρωγε. μετά τους έτριψα λίγη φρυγανιά και τα ανακάτεψα σαν κάπως να ψιλοτσίμπησαν.
στα μπάτζιες περίπου το ίδιο. έχει 4 ταίστρες αυτές των κλουβιών. τις πήρα για να βάλω τα σποράκι και δεν υπήρχαν στο κλουβί σπόρια. Έβαλα δύο δοχεία αυγοτροφής  εσωτερικά που συνήθως βάζω τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά (τα θηλυκά μου είναι πιο μίζερα, τα αρσενικά τολμούν δοκιμές). Τα άφησα πάνω από μία ώρα, δεν τα ακούμπησαν. Τα λυπήθηκα και έβαλα τα σποράκια τους και επίσης και σ αυτά έριξα λίγη φρυγανιά και τα ανακάτεψα. Θέλω να ελπίζω πως αν γίνουν πρασινάδα θα τα δοκιμάσουν.

----------


## jk21

δοκιμασε με μια χουφτα φυτρα και ενα δακτυλο φρυγανια στο μουλτι ,ισως και ενα κροκο (οχι ασπραδι να μην λασπωσουν) να τα αλεσεις στο μουλτι λιγο ,οχι υπερβολικα.δωστους και θα φανε.δοκιμασε παραλληλα ξανα στις ταιστρες αλλα με 5-6 σπορια το πολυ σε καθε ταιστρα.

----------


## maria ps

οκ, ευχαριστώ πολύ, αύριο το πρωί και θα ενημερώσω

----------


## jamie

Μαρία-μου επέτρεψε τη ρίζα για την λάχανα να αυξηθεί σε περίπου 0,5 εκατοστά πριν από τη διατροφή. Ανακάλυψα ότι budgies μου θα αγνοήσει τους σπόρους, αν η ρίζα ήταν μεγαλύτερη. Ίσως μπορείτε να δοκιμάσετε τη διατροφή τους σπόρους για τα πτηνά λίγο νωρίτερα στη διαδικασία της καλλιέργειας.

----------


## jk21

jamie το μηκος  των ριζιδιων  στα φυτρα αλφα αλφα ειναι πολυ μικροτερο απο τα mung bean sprouts (ροβιτσες) που εχω εγω στη φωτο και πραγματι ειναι μεγαλα γιατι στην ουσια η ροβιτσα ειναι οσπριο  (bean)  ,οχι σπορος.δεν νομιζω να ειναι εκει το προβλημα.απλα ειναι κατι καινουργιο στη διατροφη τους και ειναι επιφυλακτικα.αν ενα φυτρο ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο για τα πουλια που το προοριζουμε μπορουμε να το τεμαχισουμε.το σημαντικο ομως για να εχει τη μεγιστη διατροφικη του αξια ειναι να εχει πεταξει φυτρο που ειναι το φυλλαρακι που βγαινει και οχι το ριζιδιο 
οπως σε αυτη τη φωτο


καποιοι σποροι μεχρι να βγαλουν το φυτρο ήδη εχουν μεγαλωσει πολυ το ριζιδιο τους και ειναι λογικο οταν προκειται απο αυτο να αναπτυχθουν φυτα με μακρυ βλαστο,  που πρεπει να στηριχθει.στη ροβιτσα που ετοιμασα (δεν μπορω να επισυναψω εικονα απο το  pc λογω μαλλον γενικου προβληματος στο φορουμ,αφου και αλλοι διαβασα οτι εχουν προβλημα) η ριζα εφτασε σχεδον 4 cm και μετα βγηκε το φυτρο (βλασταρι)

----------


## maria ps

ούτε σήμερα δυστυχώς έφαγαν αλλά δεν έκανα την πάστα που μου πρότεινες Δημήτρη γιατί βιαζόμουν να φύγω.
θα ετοιμάσω τώρα το αυγό και την φρυγανιά και θα τους το δώσω αύριο να δούμε.
Λες Jamie στα budjies να έπρεπε να το προσφέρω πιο πριν?
Σήμερα έβγαλα το βάζο λίγο στο μπαλκόνι να το δεί ελαφρά ο ήλιος να πρασινίσουν. Θα σας βάλω φωτογραφίες ,αν μπορέσω σήμερα, την χθεσινή και την σημερινή.
Καταλήγουμε όμως πως τα 60γρ. αλφαλφα κάνουν μεγάλη ποσότητα. Στην σημερινή τους ανάπτυξη αναγκάστηκα να τα βάλω σε μεγάλο στρόγγυλο πυρέξ με καπάκι.
Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ
Υ.Γ. δεν με αφήνει απο χτες να φορτώσω φωτος εσύ τι έκανες Δημήτρη?

----------


## maria ps

Ανεβάζω την χθεσινή και σημερινή φωτό

----------


## jamie

ah, ok! Κατάλαβα καλά. Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση.

----------


## jk21

Μαρια τοσο τα χθεσινα οσο και τα σημερινα εκτος απο ριζα εχουν και φυτρο ειναι οκ .κρατησε τα στο ψυγειο.δεν χρειαζεται να μεγαλωσουν αλλο.επισυναπτω και γω (ευτυχως ξεκολλησε  :Happy:    ) τις ροβιτσες οπως ειναι σημερα με το  κιτρινο φυτρο να διακρινεται.ηδη εδωσα αρκετες το πρωι.μαρια τα φυτρα σε σχεση μετα σπορια αυξανουν τρομερα σε ογκο  :Big Grin:   καλη επιτυχια με  την φυτροαυγοτροφη  :winky:

----------


## maria ps

σήμερα έδωσα τα φύτρα ως πάστα που προετοίμασα στο μούλτι και περιλάμβανε
*φύτρα αλφαλφα,φρυγανιά σπασμένη (όχι τρίμμα μπιφτεκιών, κανονική τριμένη), κρόκο αυγού και λίγο τσόφλι αυγού*
δοκίμασαν αλλά έφαγαν λίγο, άρα καλύτερα από χθες
επειδή όμως θέλω να τρώνε περισσότερο, σκέφτομαι αύριο να προσθέσω λίγο καλοτριμένο καρότο σχεδόν ζωμό ( για να μην το ξεδιαλέγουν και τρών μόνο αυτό) .
η εμφάνιση της σημερινής πάστας είναι η παρακάτω

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω μαρια αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι αρκετα υγρη.επισης η φρυγανια (αν και προτεινω την ετοιμη τριμμενη ,φαινεται λιγοτερο καψαλισμενη) θελει πρωτα καλο τριψιμο να γινει σκονη μονη της και μετα ανακατεμα.αν βαλεις  στην αυγοτροφη καροτο θελει και αλλο φρυγανια

----------


## maria ps

Έχεις δίκιο ήταν κάπως υγρή. Αποδίδει καλύτερα ξηρή ε? Ναί αύριο πιο πολύ φρυγανιά και θα τρίψω το καρότο από σήμερα να έχει χάσει λίγα υγρά

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Παιδια ειδα χτες ενα κεσεδακι της ξαδερφης μου με φασολια(γιγαντες) και φακες...
ΚΑνει να το δωσω στα μικρα...?  ::

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις ηδη μαγειρεμενα θα σου απαντησει καποιος αλλος πιο σιγουρα γιατι δεν γωνριζω εξειδικευμενα τη διατροφη των παπαγαλων.αν εννοεις οτι ηταν ωμα και θελεις να τα κανεις φυτρα,τοτε η φακη σιγουρα κανει (καλο ξεπλυμα πρωτα) ,οσο για τους γιγαντες μονο αν εχει καποιος πολυ μεγαλο παπαγαλο.προβλημα με τα οσπρια υπαρχει μονο με τη σογια (οχι την πρασινη τη ροβιτσα ,αυτη ειναι οκ) την κανονικη (μπεζ χρωμα) η οποια εχει καποια ουσια τοξικη που φευγει μονο με το μαγειρεμα

στη τριτη σελιδα του ποστ  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtop...&sd=a&start=20  θα βρεις περισσοτερα για τα φυτρα φακης

----------


## StaVr0sSS

> αν εννοεις ηδη μαγειρεμενα θα σου απαντησει καποιος αλλος πιο σιγουρα γιατι δεν γωνριζω εξειδικευμενα τη διατροφη των παπαγαλων.αν εννοεις οτι ηταν ωμα και θελεις να τα κανεις φυτρα,τοτε η φακη σιγουρα κανει (καλο ξεπλυμα πρωτα) ,οσο για τους γιγαντες μονο αν εχει καποιος πολυ μεγαλο παπαγαλο.προβλημα με τα οσπρια υπαρχει μονο με τη σογια (οχι την πρασινη τη ροβιτσα ,αυτη ειναι οκ) την κανονικη (μπεζ χρωμα) η οποια εχει καποια ουσια τοξικη που φευγει μονο με το μαγειρεμα
> 
> στη τριτη σελιδα του ποστ  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtop...&sd=a&start=20  θα βρεις περισσοτερα για τα φυτρα φακης


Δημητρη ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...δεν το ειχα δει..  :Big Grin:  
Θα τους τα δωσω οταν θα ειναι σαν αυτα της φωτο ή να εχουν μεγαλωσει λιγο ακομα..?
Δηλαδη να τον δωσω στον ringneck μου...?
Ευχαριστω και παλι..  :winky:

----------


## maria ps

Σήμερα "γίναμε" που θα έλεγε ο γιός μου!! Με μεγάλο ποσοστό τα πουλάκια έφαγαν ικανοποιητικά από την πάστα που ετοίμασα μετά τις σχολαστικές συμβουλές και την συστηματική καθοδήγηση του Δημήτρη jk21.
Υλικά
*φύτρα αλφαλφα,
τρίμμα φρυγανιάς (το έτοιμο) τόσο που να διατηρείται στεγνό και όχι λασπωμένο το μείγμα, 
κρόκο αυγού
τσόφλι αυγού
λεπτοκομμένο καρότο , ένα μικρό*
πρώτα έβαλα το καρότο στο μούλτι και το έκοψα αρκετά ώστε να μην ξεχωρίζεται από τα πουλάκια και
το διαλέγουν γιατί αρέσει σε όλα.
στη συνέχεια πρόσθεσα όλα μαζί τα υπόλοιπα υλικά και τα χτύπησα ελαφρά απλώς να ενωθούν και τους το πρόσφερα.
Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία αλλά ξέχασα την μηχανή στο σπίτι ίσως το βράδυ την περάσω.
Πάντως όλα έφαγαν απ αυτό, άλλα λιγότερο κάποια πολύ (τα αρσενικά budgies ) το τίμησαν πιο πολύ απ όλα.
Χάρηκα πολύ γιατί είχαν μια πολύ δυναμωτική τροφή, δεν πήγε χαμένος ο κόπος μου, μαθαίνουν να δοκιμάζουν νέες γεύσεις και ίσως βοηθηθούν και κάποια άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ από την διαδικασία.
Ωραία θα ήταν να δοκιμάσουμε και με άλλους σπόρους ή όσπρια. Εμένα το επόμενό μου θα είναι φακές.

----------


## jk21

> Θα τους τα δωσω οταν θα ειναι σαν αυτα της φωτο ή να εχουν μεγαλωσει λιγο ακομα..?


σταυρο  αν προσεξεις οι φακες περα απο τη ριζα εχουν πεταξει και ενα πρασινο βλασταρι.μολις λοιπον πεταξουν  οι δικες σου εστω και λιγο (οσο στη φωτο  αλλα και μικροτερο δεν πειραζει αλλα να εχει πεταξει καθαρα το βλασταρακι) ειναι ετοιμα .δεν χρειαζεται να μεγαλωσει ο βλαστος αλλα δεν φτανει  να εχει πεταξει  μονο το ριζιδιο.

μαρια χαιρομαι παρα που σιγουρα και για τα δικα σου πουλακια αλλα γιατι οπως ειπες τα καλα νεα θα οδηγησει και αλλους να τολμησουν σε κατι τοσο ευκολο και τοσο υγεινο συγχρονως  :winky:  

και τωρα αλλα ειδικα την περιοδο του καλοκαιριου που η τροφη στεγνωνει πιο ευκολα λογω θερμοκρασιας ,το ιδανικο ειναι η αυγοτροφη (και μετα φυτρα ) να εχει μια αφρατη αισθηση.σε καμμια περιπτωση υγρη ,λασπερη  αλλα ουτε και στεγνη εντελως.καλη συνεχεια   :Happy:

----------


## maria ps

η σημερινή και τελευταία φωτογραφία

----------


## jk21

μαρια δειχνει να εχει ηδη την << αφραταδα>> που ελεγα .ειναι οκ

----------


## jk21

ενας σποροςμε τεραστια αξια που χρησιμοποιω για φυτρα ειναι και ο ΑΜΑΡΑΝΘΟΣ.Εχει τεραστια θρεπτικη αξια οπως μπορειτε στους  συνδεσμους που παραθετω.ειναι μικροσκοπικος,σε μεγεθος λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο κεφαλι καρφιτσας (κατι που τον κανει να γινεται ενα με την αυγοτροφη οταν τον δινουμε σαν φυτρο μεσω αυτης) και φυτρωνει πολυ ευκολα.το κοστος του ειναι 2 ευρω το κιλο απλος και  3.5 ευρω βιολογικος.μαζι με την quinoa (κινοα )  ,την perilla  (περιλλα ) και το chia (κια ) ειναι οι πιο θρεπτικοι σε ποιοτητα πρωτεινων (λογω των αμινοξεων που εχουν και λειπουν σε ποσοτητα απο αλλους σπορους )και οχι μονο



αμαρανθος

διατροφικη συσταση  αμαρανθου


φυτρα αμαρανθου - superfoods

αμαρανθος

----------


## jamie

Δημήτρη, είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να διαβάσετε τις πληροφορίες σας. Νομίζω ότι quinoa και άλλους σπόρους μπορεί να αποτελέσει σημαντικό μέρος της διατροφής των πτηνών μας. Εύχομαι ότι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι στις ΗΠΑ θα χρησιμοποιούν αυτές σπόροι.

Αν διαπιστώσετε ότι το πουλί σας δεν θα φάει τα σιτηρά δοκιμάσετε τους άλεση σε αλεύρι και με την προσθήκη τους σε ένα μείγμα ψωμί. Μια άλλη εναλλακτική λύση είναι να μαγειρέψουν των κόκκων σε νερό και να τους πολτού πριν από την προσθήκη στο ψωμί.

----------


## jk21

πραγματι φιλε μου οι δυο αυτοι σποροι (amaranth ,quinoa ) εχουν τεραστια διατροφικη σημασια .μπορουν να αποτελεσουν σημαντικοτατο εργαλειο στη διατροφη των πτηνων αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι εχουν λιπαρα λιγοτερα και απο το canary seed (κεχρι -ασπουρι)  και σε μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο πρωτεινες (γυρω στο 15% ) και αποτελουν εναν αμυλουχο σπορο που θα μπορουσε να προστεθει στο διαιτολογιο χωρις να φοβομαστε το ποσοστο λιπος του.καιτ που πρεπει να προσεχουμε δυστυχως για παραδειγμα στην perilla (περιλλα ) .το προβλημα ειναι οτι το εξωτερικο κελυφος της quinoa (δεν ξερω για τον amaranth) περιεχει σαπωνινες ,ουσιες που κανουν το σπορο ελαφρως στυφο στη γευση  αν δεν βραστει ή μετατραπει σε φυτρο ,κατι που καποια πουλια τα αποτρεπει να τον προτιμησουνε σε ξηρη μορφη.εχω βεβαια μαρτυρια φιλου μου  οτι τα καναρινια του τον τρωνε και ετσι.μεχρι στιγμης δεν τον ειχα δοκιμασει ετσι αλλα θα δοκιμασω τωρα.παντως πραγματι ,αν μπορουσαμε να τον βρουμε σε μορφη αλευριου θα ηταν ιδανικο.εδω στην ελλαδα υπαρχει μονο μια εταιρια βιολογικων προιοντων που εχει ενα τετοιο προιον το οποιο ομως βρισκεις μονο στο κεντρικο καταστημα της και οχι συχνα.δεν σου (σας   :Happy:   ) κρυβω οτι πειραματιζομαι σε παρασκευη αυγοψωμου με αλευρι ολικης αλεσης σιταριου και φρεσκα αυγα το οποιο μπορει να δινεται ειτε σε μορφη λεπτης φετας σε κλουβι με πολλα πουλια (για να καταναλωθει πριν ξεραθει) ,ειτε να μετατραπει μετα με θερμανση ξανα στο φουρνο σε παξιμαδι .αν αυτο το θρυμματοποιησουμε αποτελει μια πολλη καλη μορφη (βαση ) ξηρας αυγοτροφης ,που διατηρειται για μεγαλο διαστημα.ετσι θα μπορουμε να προσθετουμε μονο αυγο και οσα προσθετα θελουμε οταν παρασκευαζουμε μικρη ποσοτητα φρεσκιας αυγοτροφης.σε αυτη την περιπτωση η quinoa και ο amaranth θα μπορουσανε να μπαινουνε στο μιγμα της ζυμης αφου βραστουν ελαφρα  :winky:

----------


## jamie

Έκανα κάποια quinoa να φάει για τον εαυτό μου. Αλλά ξέχασα να ξεπλύνετε και το έκανε πολύ πικρή γεύση. Τώρα μπορώ να βεβαιωθείτε για την έκπλυση των σπόρων πολύ καλά. Μερικές φορές το κουτί θα πω ότι οι σπόροι έχουν προ-ξεπλένονται, όμως, είναι μια καλή ιδέα να τα ξεπλύνετε πάλι.

----------


## maria ps

έχω να σας ενημερώσω οτι τόσο τα budgies όσο και τα cockatiels έφαγαν με μεγάλη όρεξη και επίμονα τα φύτρα *φακής* που είχαν βγάλει και την πρασινάδα τους

----------


## jk21

μαρια εχω δοκιμασει οπως και συ με αρκετη πρασιναδα και πραγματι γινοντια ευχαριστα αποδεκτα απο τα πουλακια.οπως και τα χορταρικα (ραδικι ,σπανακι,παζι ) που πσυχνα τους βαζουμε.να ξερεις ομως οτι τα φυτρα δινουν το μεγιστο των διατροφικων τους στοιχειων οταν εχουν πρωτοπεταξει το φυτρακι (οχι ριζιδιο μονο) αλλα τα θρεπτικα στοιχεια μειωνονται οσο περναει ο χρονος απο αυτη τη στιγμη.δηλαδη απο εκεινη τη στιγμη στματαμε τη διαδικασια αναπτυξης στη μιση μερα το πολυ επιπλεον.ισως και εσυ να τα αφησες αντιστοιχο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα απλα βρηκα ευκαιρια να το διευκρινισω και για τα υπολοιπα παιδια   :Happy:    ....    (  ::  παρολο που δεν βλεπω συμμετοχη με τις δικες τους προσπαθειες περα του jamie )

----------


## maria ps

ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνιση Δημήτρη, δεν το ήξερα φυσικά.
ευτυχώς δεν είχαν παραπετάξει πρασινάδες.
όσο για τα παιδιά, τα περισσότερα είναι μικρά ακόμη Δημήτρη μου ξέρεις τι τρών τα ίδια? 
σιγά σιγά αν κρατάμε το θέμα επίκαιρο θα υπάρξουν συμμετοχές

----------


## Niva2gr

Το θέμα των φύτρων το συζήτησα και με διατροφολόγο. Μου είπε οτι οι φύτρες απο όλους τους βρώσιμους σπόρους θα μπορούσαν, σε συνδυασμό μεταξύ τους, να αποτελέσουν και πλήρη διατροφή για ανθρώπους. Όμως πρέπει να τις ετοιμάζουμε με μεγάλη προσοχή, 3-4 μέρες μετά την ετοιμασία τους αρχίζουν, όχι μόνο να χάνουν τα θρεπτικά τους συστατικά, αλλά να χαλάνε.

----------


## jk21

να χαλανε δεν νομιζω μαρια.αν ο τροπος παρασκευης ειναι ο σωστος τοτε μεγαλωνουν κανονικα αλλα ισχυει το οτι χανουν μερος των συστατικων τους και γρηγοροτερα απο τις τρεις μερες απο τη στιγμη που θεωρουνται ετοιμα.αυτο που διαφερει απο σπορο σε σπορο ειναι το ποσο γρηγορα ετοιμαζεται .γιαυτο δεν μπορει καποιος να πει οτι τα φυτρα γινονται στον ταδε χρονο.ο χρονος αυτος ειναι οποιοσδηποτε φερνει το σπορο σε κατασταση βλαστωσης (επαναλαμβανω και τονιζω οχι μονο το ριζιδιο αλλα και το μικρο πρασινοκιτρινο φυτρο.αλλα και μετο ριζιδιο η αξια του ειναι σημαντικη)

πραγματι αν τα φυτρα συνδιαζονται,οι φυτικες πρωτεινες τους διασπωνται σε φυτικα αμιοξεα ,ο συνδιασμος των οποιων με τα αντιστοιχα του αλλου φυτρου συνθετουν στον οργανισμο που τα τρωει τελικα ζωικες πρωτεινες πχ την καρνιτινη που για να συνετεθει χρειαζεται λυσινη και μεθειονινη που ομως και οι δυο μαζι σε σημαντικο βαθμο δεν βρισκονται παρα σε ελαχιστους φυτικους οργανισμους.βεβαια ακομα και τοτε οι τροφες για να θεωρηθουν πληρεις για ζωικο οργανισμο(ανθρωπο ,ζωα ,πουλια) πρεπει να εχουν και σημαντικη ποσοτητα της Β12 βιταμινης που ειναι ελαχιστα ανιχνευσιμη στους φυτικους οργανισμους

----------


## tnt

που μπορούμε να βρούμε αυτούς τους σπόρους ??

----------


## jk21

οι σποροι που εγω τουλαχιστον εχω αναφερει(αν μπορεις πες συγκεκριμενα για ποιους εννοεις  :Happy:  )
μπορουν να βρεθουν σχεδον σε ολα τα μαγαζια με βιολογικα ειδη.απο κει και περα εχω βρει και σε συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι με βοτανα και σπορους στην ευρυπιδου στο κεντρο της αθηνας.εκει εχει αρκετα μαγαζια του ιδιου ειδους πιστευω θα εχουν και κεινα.(το εχω ξαναναφερει και δεν θελω να το επαναλαμβανω μη θεωρηθει διαφημηση  :winky:   :Happy:  )

----------


## jk21

ειπα και γω να δοκιμασω και με φακες   :Happy:  
 και να  λοιπον φωτο με τα φυτρα (γινανε πανευκολα) της φακης που οπως ειχαμε δει 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtop...&sd=a&start=20  εχουν σημαντικοτατη θρεπτικη αξια

----------


## ioanniz

Παιδια για ευκολια πηρα αυτα τα ταψακια απο καταστημα βιολογικων. Ειναι ειδικα για βλαστηση φυτρων, Πολυ μουλισαμα δεν τα ριχνω, καμμια 3 ωριτσες, απλα μετα απλωνω τους σπορους ομοιομορφα στα ταψακια (μια κουταλια της σουπας σε καθε τεταρτημοριο για να κυκλοφοραει ο αερας (στα βαζακια ορισμενες φορες μυριζε κατι ασχημο σαν αποσυνθεση), και επισης δεν τα πλακωνω στο νερο αλλα τα ψεκαζω με το μαραφετι της φωτογραφιας για να υγραινονται ομορφα. Οι φωτο γραφιες ειναι απο την τριτη ή τέταρτη μερα αν θυμαμαι καλα (μπροκολο-σιναπι-αλφαλφα-ραπανακι-σιταρι).  :Happy:  Ασε που το σιταρι το τρωω κι εγω, εχει γευση καρπουζιου....

----------


## jk21

εχει τεραστια σημασια να ξεπλενονται καλα και να μην ψεκαζονται μονο !!!! η μυρωδια της αποσυνθεσης δειχνει αναπτυξη βακτηριων και μυκητων !

----------


## ioanniz

> εχει τεραστια σημασια να ξεπλενονται καλα και να μην ψεκαζονται μονο !!!! η μυρωδια της αποσυνθεσης δειχνει αναπτυξη βακτηριων και μυκητων !


Ναι , θελει καλο ψεκασμα, να αντιστοιχει σε 2-3 ποτηρια νερο, εμενα προσωπικα μου παιρνει 5 λεπτα

Αποσυνθεση μυριζε μεσα στα βαζα μαλλον γιατι δεν στραγγιζοταν σωστα και δεν κυκλοφορουσε αερας

----------


## jk21

ειμαι σαφης ! ξεπλυμα με νερο σε συνεχη ροη και πιεση μεσα απο σουρωτηρι ή στον ιδιο χωρο αν στραγγιζει αμεσα .Οχι μονο ψεκασμα !

----------

